# KemAqua



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Tom or anyone else with good KemAqua background...after 1 coat of the surfacer I was planning on 2 coats of finish. Do I need to top coat with clear? This will be for a large bank of cabinets in my basement. Flat panel doors. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I assume you mean Kem Aqua Plus White (tinted)?. 

Surfacer, sand with 320 on ETS 125, 2 coats of KA+(clear or white) is all you need. If you apply the Surfacer then final finish with KA+ clear it gives you a really bright white. 

I sand between top coats, just because. 

Do not in any way mix KA and KA+, it turns orange if you do.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

It will be tinted gray. Haven't purchased the finish coat yet. I have applied the surfacer.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> It will be tinted gray. Haven't purchased the finish coat yet. I have applied the surfacer.


They can tint the KA+ clear gray with BAC colorant. 

The White can be tinted with either BAC or Eco Toner. You have to add white colorant to the KA+ White with black to get gray. 

If you need the KA+ White tinted dark you have to find a SW custom finish store in you're area. If you don't have one it will have to come out of the Countryside IL. store, they'll use a blender to get it to work.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

My store said they can tint any color that uses an extra white base...must just be KA and not KA+ ?? If that's the case would you clear over the color coats?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> My store said they can tint any color that uses an extra white base...must just be KA and not KA+ ?? If that's the case would you clear over the color coats?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


No need to clear. I'd be amazed if they are using the original KA.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I will pick up the color tomorrow after work. Thanks Tom! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

tjbnwi said:


> I assume you mean Kem Aqua Plus White (tinted)?.
> 
> Surfacer, sand with 320 on ETS 125, 2 coats of KA+(clear or white) is all you need. If you apply the Surfacer then final finish with KA+ clear it gives you a really bright white.
> 
> ...


How do you know this :whistling


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> How do you know this :whistling


How do I know what?

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> How do I know what?
> 
> Tom


How do you know not to mix KA and KA+.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> How do you know not to mix KA and KA+.


I know a guy...

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Well it was regular KemAqua. Sprayed like a dream! I was told the regular is their low gloss/satin and the plus is their semigloss.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Plus comes in 7 standard gloss ranges, 4 in the clear 3 in the pigmented. 

It can also be adjusted to the gloss level specified. 

Glad it worked well for you.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I really don't think my store knows all the details on the product but can get it. They stock some of each. I really like the fact I can spray straigt, no thinning, and get a great smooth finish with the product. I had some experience using it before on a limited basis but this was a big job for me. I am planning on using it more. SOOOOO much better than spraying any latex of any kind!!

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you have any issues let me know. 

If you have to spray KA on a hot or very low humidity day you can use GF Enduro Extender or Butyl Celosolv mixed in water to extend the open time. It helps the product layout.

Tom


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Tom have you ever sprayed ML Campbell's aqualentea plus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

country_huck said:


> Hey Tom have you ever sprayed ML Campbell's aqualentea plus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I have not, no local dealer for it. I've heard very good things about it. From what I've been told, slightly heavier body. 

I'm playing with Lenmar (now owned by BM) Duralaq now. Similar to KA+. 

Tom


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I have been spraying it and have found it to be really good product especially for millwork done on sight. Really low oder. 

I was just curious how it compares to Kem aqua my local SW won't bring it in for me to try due to how much they have to ship in. I am one of the few guys on the coast spraying water borne finishes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

country_huck said:


> I was just curious how it compares to Kem aqua...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve sprayed both and there is little if any difference. I’m not happy with either. :no:


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I’ve sprayed both and there is little if any difference. I’m not happy with either. :no:




Don't like the finish...? Or is it the learning curve coming from traditional solvent base systems that I hear most people don't like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

